# Click Pen Kits with Quality Mechanisms, Schmidt SKM-88 and others?



## penicillin (Mar 13, 2019)

I need click pens at work. Reach up, grab pen from pocket with dominant hand, click pen with thumb of same hand, and ... ready to write. 

I saw these "Duraclick EDC" pen kits at Penn State. (EDC = every day carry.) They claim that the Schmidt SKM-88 mechanism feels better, is more reliable, and is more durable than other mechanisms.
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/duraclick-edc-pen-kits.html

Here are my questions:

1. Are these Schmidt SKM-88 mechanisms really better? 

2. Can you name other pen kits that use SKM-88 mechanisms? 
(Especially the ones from Penn State and Rockler, which is where I get most pen kits.)

3. Are there other quality click and twist mechanisms that you recommend (especially click)?

4. Can you name a few kits from Penn State or Rockler that use the mechanisms you recommend?


----------



## jcm71 (Mar 13, 2019)

Try the Tempest pen by Beaufort Ink.  Turners Warehouse sells them.


----------



## BSea (Mar 13, 2019)

penicillin said:


> I need click pens at work. Reach up, grab pen from pocket with dominant hand, click pen with thumb of same hand, and ... ready to write.
> 
> I saw these "Duraclick EDC" pen kits at Penn State. (EDC = every day carry.) They claim that the Schmidt SKM-88 mechanism feels better, is more reliable, and is more durable than other mechanisms.
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/duraclick-edc-pen-kits.html
> ...



Since you read the other thread about the Duraclick, you probably know the answers to your questions.  But I'll add my 2¢.

1.  Yes they really are better. It's all metal (except 1 small o-ring) with few parts.  Very VERY smooth.

2.  To my knowledge, the duraclick is the only kit that uses the mechanism.  In the past those of us that used them, made kitless click pens.

3 & 4.  While there is at least 1 more good mechanism for click pens, it isn't used in a kit as far as I know.

I'm glad that a kit has been made from the Schmidt click mechanism.  It's long over due IMHO.  Hopefully, we'll see others.  Did I mention they are smooth?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 13, 2019)

Two years ago, I made this YouTube about the LeRoi click pen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWcNyqHjaDw


Since then, I have done a "drop test" over a dozen times with this same pen, which is one of my "daily carry" pens.  It still clicks flawlessly.


Now, it IS an audible "click" style.  Some people prefer the "soft" quiet click.  I am still looking for one that will fit that bill.  I have not tried the new PSI pen, but I will shortly and do a comparison.


Hope this helps!!
Ed


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 13, 2019)

*Just made two of them*

I just made two the these for Rocky Bemis and he seems to like them. 
 If he sees this he may chime in. 




ed4copies said:


> Two years ago, I made this YouTube about the LeRoi click pen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWcNyqHjaDw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raar25 (Mar 13, 2019)

I like the bolt action pens for that.  Not much to fail.


----------



## hca1961 (Nov 25, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know if the Penn State DuraClick EDC pen and Anvil EDC pen kit use the same bushings?
I would presume not, but thought I'd ask.
Thanks!


----------



## pshrynk (Nov 26, 2019)

Different for all three EDC kits.  Of course.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 26, 2019)

hca1961 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the Penn State DuraClick EDC pen and Anvil EDC pen kit use the same bushings?
> I would presume not, but thought I'd ask.
> Thanks!


The EDC/Duraclick and the ED Classic  use the same I have made both with the same bushings (as they instructions call for it) and I have had TBC busing made for them. They are exactly the same. The anvil are different.


----------



## pshrynk (Nov 26, 2019)

Well, I guess I now have 2 sets of bushings for those, then.


----------



## scoutwookie (Dec 13, 2019)

I noticed William Wood-Write in Canada has a model called the "Luxor" with the Schmidt.  But I haven't been able to find it in the US, unless it's sold under a different name through a US Supplier.  



			https://www.penblanks.ca/luxor-push-button-pen-kit-chrome


----------



## Roger Schlenz (Dec 13, 2019)

penicillin said:


> I need click pens at work. Reach up, grab pen from pocket with dominant hand, click pen with thumb of same hand, and ... ready to write.
> 
> I saw these "Duraclick EDC" pen kits at Penn State. (EDC = every day carry.) They claim that the Schmidt SKM-88 mechanism feels better, is more reliable, and is more durable than other mechanisms.
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/duraclick-edc-pen-kits.html
> ...



Re #3 and #4-  There is another Schmidt clicker from PSI, also in the EDC line, called the EDC Classic.  It uses and even smaller mechanism called the SKM-192, and it is shown in the pen illustration.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKEDCLAB.html 

Finally the pen manufacturers are making good clicker mechanisms.


----------



## WriteON (Dec 13, 2019)

I do not care for the EDC with the extension...so far everyone had to be adjusted. If you choose this kit there is a thread about avoiding using the extension by shortening the tube.


----------



## Roger Schlenz (Dec 17, 2019)

WriteON said:


> I do not care for the EDC with the extension...so far everyone had to be adjusted. If you choose this kit there is a thread about avoiding using the extension by shortening the tube.


The EDC Classic does not use a refill extender.


----------



## magpens (Dec 17, 2019)

I hope I am not being too academic and I hope I am not stepping on anyone's toes by pointing out the following facts.
The first fact is that the naming of two of these kits is confusing, IMHO.

PSI introduced all three of their "Schmidt kits" in 2019.  These 3 kits use two different Schmidt click mechanisms.
1) The "Duraclick EDC" was the first and it uses the Schmidt SKM-88 clicker. . This kit requires a plastic extension piece on the Parker refill.
2) The "Everyday Classic" was next and it uses the Schmidt SKM-192 clicker. . This kit does not require an extension.
3) The "Anvil EDC" was the third and it uses the Schmidt SKM-192 clicker. . This kit does not require an extension, and does not look like an anvil !

It is a pity that #1 and #3 have similar looking names when they use "different" click mechanisms ... hence a source of confusion.

If you go to the PSI website and view the instruction sheets you will see the differences between the SKM-88 and SKM-192 mechanisms.

Both mechanisms give you quiet and reliable operation. . I believe both work on the same principle. . The 192 is considerably smaller.

Very recently (November 2019, if my memory is correct) another pen kit using a Schmidt mechanism appeared. . It is called the Luxor.
The Luxor pen kit also uses the SKM-88, and it, too, requires a plastic refill extension. . Luxor is only available, as far as I know, in Canada from William Wood-Write company ( website: www.penblanks.ca ) . . They do not ship to the USA; you'll need relatives/friends to ship to you !

I have made all of these kits except the PSI Anvil, the looks of which do not appeal to me.
I very much like the quiet operation and the feel of both Schmidt click mechanisms in the above-mentioned pen kits.

In my opinion, the best design and the nicest looking of all these four pens is the Luxor. . That's not a nationalistic statement !
I have reported, elsewhere on IAP, my experiences with the Duraclick EDC, the Everyday Classic, and the Luxor ... with pictures.

I expect we will be seeing more clicker ballpoint pen kits in the future which are based on the Schmidt click mechanisms.
It's puzzling why this hasn't happened before 2019 because these mechanisms have been available for a few years, I believe.

With regard to the refill extension pieces in the two kits that use the SKM-88 mechanism, I believe that you could make modifications to eliminate the extension pieces, but that would require shortening the pens by 3/8" to 1/2". . I have not tried making these modifications.

Contrary to the comment made above, I have NOT had to make any adjustments to either of the kits that require refill extensions.
The extensions worked fine just as supplied. . The only downside is the risk of loosing the extension piece when you do a refill replacement.


----------



## pshrynk (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for that rundown, Mal.  It's nice to see it all laid out with precision.


----------



## KenB259 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just got a new woodcraft catalog and they have a new kit that uses the SKM-88 mechanism. The kit is called “Tenacious”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Dec 22, 2019)

The psi duraclick and every day classic use the same same bushings (just a FYI).


----------

